# 6 ohm center channel



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Any reccomendations on a solid 6 ohm center channel? I want to replace my center and all 4 of my hts speakers are 6 ohm's ... any experiences / reccomendations?
Thanks!!:help:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> Any reccomendations on a solid 6 ohm center channel? I want to replace my center and all 4 of my hts speakers are 6 ohm's ... any experiences / reccomendations?
> Thanks!!:help:


What is your budget for a Center Channel? Also what Brand of Speakers are your other 4? Without this information, it makes it next to impossible to give you a solid recommendation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi JJ, greetings from Tampa.
I actually blew a front Swan, so I hooked up my vintage Thiels cs2 as fronts, the Swans are the M 5000. I am still running the Swans as rear and center. I am trying to find something that will come close to the Thiel sound quality for a center speaker. thinking maybe Tannoy? Any help I will apreciate. Thanks!!!


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, budget? $400 or less?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

A used Paradigm CC would do nicely. They are quite accurate and seem to blend well with other Brands.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend this guy:

http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=search&search_query=q600c&x=0&y=0

The measurements are superb, and the directivity is very narrow, so it should really blend in and "dissapear" without drawing attention to itself, while having superior speech intelligibility and wide sweet spot.


----------

